

One point, please? - idar

Want to confirm my identity on keybase.io. Anyone wanna give me a point so that I can use the API? :)
======
idar
if anyone want an invite, let me know!

------
anonyfox
+1 from me ;)

~~~
idar
thank you. account is now verified :)

------
davidglauber
here you go

~~~
idar
woho! thank you very much!

